# Back to the drawing board



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Yep, the drawing board and the free throw line.

How pathetic has Chris Webber been from the line this series. It's as if he got spooked and has reverted back to his old ways.

After watching him shoot it during the RS, you could have been tricked into thinking he'd improved. Guess he just can't handle pressure, which is such a shame. Combine that with Christie's absent performance in G7 and Stojakovic's worst ever 3-point attempt, there was no way the Kings could win, even with a star emerging like Bibby.

Sad to see the Kings fall, especially to the Lakers


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bottom Line:

The Kings have no chance without Webber. Bibby has clearly emerged as the leader of the team though and there is nothing wrong with that. Webber makes the offense tick.

I can't really blame Peja, but Christie was just awful. Then he had the balls to keep putting up that stupid sign. :upset:


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

KiDcRaWfOrD said:


> *Bottom Line:
> 
> The Kings have no chance without Webber. Bibby has clearly emerged as the leader of the team though and there is nothing wrong with that. Webber makes the offense tick.
> 
> I can't really blame Peja, but Christie was just awful. Then he had the balls to keep putting up that stupid sign. :upset: *


Haha, I heard that the sign both reaffirms his love for god and his wife, but even his wife would have been cursing that terrible trey he threw up, the air-ball. That was weak!


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Shaqs big toe said:


> *
> 
> Haha, I heard that the sign both reaffirms his love for god and his wife, but even his wife would have been cursing that terrible trey he threw up, the air-ball. That was weak! *


Matter of fact, even god himself might have thrown up hsi almighty hands in despair watching that game


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:laugh:


----------

